# PC Booster????????



## HPtallman

I was just wondering whether or not PC Booster and Modem Booster Really work?   They claime to significant;y speed up your computer and internet connection.  Has anyone tried these?


----------



## Underground_Evo

i used to have one, and it really doesnt do anything but break the pictures up to a lower quality, so in my oppinion, no.


----------



## Jimbob1989

If we are talking about programs which speed up your internet connection then some of them are actually spyware, which records your internet use and forwards them onto companies.

Jimbob


----------



## max_p_4444

The one called "Internet Optimizer" is actually a spyware that most of the time loads in your computer when u visit the wrong kind of sites


----------



## 4W4K3

its BS. if you want a faster computer, overclock, or buy a $$$$ computer. if your too lazy to overclock for free u deserve a virus lol.


----------



## Fure6

i thought overclocking was bad...

MSN has a dial-up accelerator. It has 4 stages that speed up your modem, 4 is the slowest. It degrades the pictures to lower quality (just like Underground_Evo said).


----------



## 4W4K3

Fure6 said:
			
		

> i thought overclocking was bad...



"bad" is pretty general term. i have overclocked for years now and never had a "bad" experience. it doesnt harm any hardware as far as i can see and i have a $500 computer that retail would be at least $1000(been running for about 1 1/2 yrs with MANY upgrades from startout.) and if it ever does like blowup or sumthing random (doubtful) its cheaper to buy parts online and install them myself than to get (say a manufacturer computer) and take it to compusa where they make u pay $100 for service AND the parts you have to get installed (providing they tell you the right part). more over its fun, a great hobby, and always something you can change or redo a different way.


----------



## Fure6

Ok. I don't know anything about overclocking. i read an artical about it online and i forgot everything about it.


----------



## 4W4K3

Fure6 said:
			
		

> Ok. I don't know anything about overclocking. i read an artical about it online and i forgot everything about it.



thats kewl. i at one time thought if you did one thing wrong you had to buy an entire new computer. also thought it was done on manufactured computers...lol we all learn some time. i still know less than half of some people i know and chat to online. but then again they're like 40+ and im only 16yrs old.


----------



## Praetor

> "bad" is pretty general term.


Yep ... bad only happens when (a) common sense doesnt kick in, (b) you try to OC too much too fast or (c) you refuse to get cooling for an OCd system even when its pushin 60ºC idle or something like that

In general however, such accelerators will not be able to improve your transfer speed past the line-limit: i.e., if you're opn a 56K like -- the program will not be able to launch your downloads past 56K (well really 53K) -- now if it says its doing something faster that's because the sample rate of the program reading the throughput on the NIC is too long: if you get a bandwidth monitor then you can set it to 1sec or 1/2second intervals.... most programs do so on a 3-4 second interval so its not as precise and you get misleading values


----------



## 4W4K3

yes im building my gf a 2+ghz machine (dunno if im overclocking it) but at the plae she is now she has 56K...so it'll really just be a waste lol. shes moving within the month to a new home and hopefully getting cable again...but as for now shes got a nice machine that still tkaes 3 dayz to download  files and such lol..


----------



## Praetor

Go for the OC ... just dont get carried away with it becuase you might not be around all the time in case it fries. Or better yet, run it stock and when it starts to get obsolete, _then_ OC it.


----------



## 4W4K3

Praetor said:
			
		

> Go for the OC ... just dont get carried away with it becuase you might not be around all the time in case it fries. Or better yet, run it stock and when it starts to get obsolete, _then_ OC it.



its roughly a $500 computer..so i told her she either learns how to overclock (online or i can teach her too) or she doesnt get it. i dont want to have her fry $500 of my money lol. shes willing to learn though so thats great..she catches on quick too...im so lucky


----------



## Praetor

> its roughly a $500 computer..so I told her she either learns how to overclock (online or I can teach her too) or she doesnt get it. I dont want to have her fry $500 of my money lol.


I made that "Budget Oriented Computer" thread .... you shouldnt have a problem getting a comp for $500USD ... course you'll probably have to downgrade some of the stuff but what I spec'd there was pretty damn good for $800USD.


----------



## 4W4K3

Praetor said:
			
		

> I made that "Budget Oriented Computer" thread .... you shouldnt have a problem getting a comp for $500USD ... course you'll probably have to downgrade some of the stuff but what I spec'd there was pretty damn good for $800USD.



yes...i laready have an AMD AthlonXP TbredB 2400+ and an Epox 8rda3+, MX440, just sitting in my closet..gonna get some budget PC3200, case, fans, PSU, and shes already got a HD...should be done pretty soon. if i can get decent cooling then it should overclock ok too...but the budget ram might not like it so much lol.


----------



## Praetor

LOL budget ram is seriously underrated... but if you are concerned go after Samsung


----------



## kb1ghc

I tryed a few programs like that, they all suck, if they did anything, they just slowed down my computer, and/or my internet connection. If you want to speed up your computer, go into BIOS, do a slight overclock (if your BIOS allows it) and other settings. 
My BIOS on this computer doesn't allow overclock, however there is a setting called "Hard Disk Accustic" and there were "quiet", "normal", and "performance" i set it to performance and i really did get a good boost in the amount of time it takes to get a file.

Don't try them, they suck. (i heard that some ones $$ are really good, but the majority freeware ones suck)

just do a good hard drive defrag, and go into msconfig and find programs you don't need and disable them from starting with your computer.

a good article i found (for WinD'oh!s XP): http://www.blackviper.com/WinXP/servicecfg.htm this guy has all kinds of good articles about small little tweaks. try to run as few programs as possible.


----------



## Praetor

> just do a good hard drive defrag, and go into msconfig and find programs you don't need and disable them from starting with your computer


Defrag doesnt offer that much of a performance jump ... 

But you are right ... there arernt very many things  that _significantly_ improve your performance since by far and large ther performance is hardware dependent rather than software dependent


----------



## SENSEIS

Most of those programs are useless, but you might learn something about setting them manually it's only way to go it does help a abit, but ip service most them have a cap even though they say they don't.


----------



## Seth

actually, I found Defrag helped my PC speed up a fair bit (if only for a while!) it knocked a good 4 or 5 loading bars of Xp and I noticed a general increase in speed.


----------



## helmie

OK, why did you just revive a two year old thread?


----------



## meanman

use onspeed to make your internet alot faster dont bother with pc booster its crap


----------

